# Scratch built Titans: Cheat or Cheap?



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm not posting the Titan until it's done, but I thought I'd ask Heresy about it. It's a Warhound, built using templates and card. Some people I've told think it's an good idea, why pay money for something you don't have too? Others seem more than a little peeved. The general opinion is "Why should you get this for free if I spent $_____ on it?" 

So; would you be annoyed if a person fielded a model that wasn't GW, and cost them next to nothing in actual money? I thought I'd see how the general public felt before I started taking the thing to clubs. 

Thanks in advance,

Varrius


----------



## jasonlotito (May 4, 2009)

For something like a Titan? No. Truth be told, I'd be impressed and inspired by any honest attempt to make a home built one. Sure, it might *cost* less money wise, but it usually requires a lot more time and effort to build.


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm not usually a fan of scratch builds, generally because they look bad or incomplete, I mean some people jsut get the templates, stick them together and that's it. I know some people who can build fantastic scratch builds. So basically it's how good it looks whether I'll be annoyed or not.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

It really does depend on how well done the finished product is will determine the reception it receives. I have a couple of scratch built super heavies they are well done and detailed out to the max and I put a okay pait job on them nothing fantastic but good. They are always well received and I never hear any complaints. Usually they want me to play with them. 
On the other hand if it looks like you just glued a bunch of junk together than it is not going to be well received. So just make sure it is well built and nicely detailed then paint it.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I love scratch building and while I have spent considerable money on some things like Revenants I have no problem with a scratched titan that looks good. The thing that annoys me is seeing scratch built big models that are really cheaply done and look bad.

Really I don't live near enough you to have to deal with your titan in a game to possibly be -actually- annoyed if it was poorly made though I get conversely I don't get to enjoy it if you do a good job but really for every well done scratch build of a titan or a tank or a helo I probably see 3-5 crap ones.

Maybe just don't stuff your titan in people's faces and be humble about it's quality and if anyone goes bitch hat on you just take it in stride and do your best to diffuse any situation.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

I would be happy to play someone with a scratch build titan. 
They sometimes look good, sometimes bad. I don't really care. I would admire the scratch build, especially if its Eldar or Tau 'cause they are harder to build with all the curves. If it's bad, it doesn't stop me playing with it.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well i tend to play in Gw stores so im not exactly a fan of Scratch built titan's unless its for one that doesn't have a current gw model....(Such as the Phantom Titan or Warlord)


----------



## DeadInTurn1 (Aug 1, 2009)

long as it isnt a giant box that has titan written on the side would be fine by me


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Well i tend to play in Gw stores so im not exactly a fan of Scratch built titan's unless its for one that doesn't have a current gw model....(Such as the Phantom Titan or Warlord)


Even if the scratch build looks better than the actual?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Shadow Hawk said:


> Even if the scratch build looks better than the actual?


Yet to see that. and there's a no proxy rule at my gw.....so doesn't mater to much:victory:


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> I'm not posting the Titan until it's done, but I thought I'd ask Heresy about it. It's a Warhound, built using templates and card. Some people I've told think it's an good idea, why pay money for something you don't have too? Others seem more than a little peeved. The general opinion is "Why should you get this for free if I spent on it?"
> 
> So; would you be annoyed if a person fielded a model that wasn't GW, and cost them next to nothing in actual money? I thought I'd see how the general public felt before I started taking the thing to clubs.
> 
> ...


I think your answer is in your question: What happens NOW at your shop when things like this occur? Or has this issue never come up before in your local?

Way back when...we had to scratch build loads of stuff as the model range were so limited. Do your best and build your Titan. It is a game and both sides have to agree to play. I an opponent had a real big problem with your scratch build then he probably is peeved that he couldn't build one and HAD to pay the cost for that. A BIG part of the hobby is modelling!

Cheers


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

DeadInTurn1 said:


> long as it isnt a giant box that has titan written on the side would be fine by me



That was FUNNY!!!!

:good:


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

These posts pretty well sum it up! I appreciate cool, well built titans, but Sh!te ones _are_ Sh!te.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

The clubs I play at have higher standards when it comes to scratchbuilds. *

I've seen several scratchbuilt warhounds in use (from 3-5 feet away they pass muster), and even a couple of eldar revenants built from Bionicle armatures (even the eldar player who bought a FW rev liked them - then again, his is missing the hip piece (and no amount of phonecalls to FW have resolved the issue. I may end up sculpting and casting a suitable bit for him).

* insert standard disclaimer. I don't play in a GW store. I'm also an aussie and we are said to be more lax about this kind of thing.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Basically, like everybody else, for me it's about the time/effort put into the model. I mean, you can usually TELL when a guy has put alot of work into something, even if it DOES look like Frankenstein's Monster mated with a Dalek. On the other hand, we've ALL seen official GW/FW models that have been put together in a rush and look like crud. This may sound odd, but it all comes down to the SOUL of the model...


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Deneris said:


> Basically, like everybody else, for me it's about the time/effort put into the model. I mean, you can usually TELL when a guy has put alot of work into something, even if it DOES look like Frankenstein's Monster mated with a Dalek. On the other hand, we've ALL seen official GW/FW models that have been put together in a rush and look like crud. This may sound odd, but it all comes down to the SOUL of the model...


Deneris here sums up exactly my feelings about it. If you've put time and effort into it to build it, it will show, even if you have 2 left hands. That to me is worth more than any $$$ someone can shell out.

I'd be honored to play against or alongside a homemade titan that shows that it's owner has been working their asses off to build it. Which really goes for any model for me.
Some Orc player Kustomized all his vehicles, scratchbuilding them all from bits and pieces all over, they all look unique, they all show howmuch time and effort he's put into it ( and you can probably align them in order which they were built because he learned from doing it ), I'd LOVE to play against that, nevermind if they're not default models, nevermind that they're maybe bigger, smaller or whatnot.. THEY'RE COOL!


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

I would rather play against a scratch titan that hours of love and effort had went into, than the real thing that some spoilt kid was bought and is made badly with a rubbish paintjob if any.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

If the model doesnt exist then I would be happy to face a scratch build - in fact I would encourage people to have a go at building the superheavies and titans which dont exist.

If the model does exist then I think any build should really be based upon the components in that model, that said - if the model is as good as or better than the "real" model then I see no reason to not allow it to be used.

Cornflake packet warhounds annoy me - they are made by artificers not Kellogs


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

It's actually a Reaver (not Warhound, my mistake) which does exist. As I said, it's still in a rudimentary stage; I have one leg, a foot, and the waist in skeletal condition. I'm trying to base it on the actual model as far as I can (those shoulder joints are evil) so it looks passable in my mind. 

I'm going to roll with the general opinion that effort and appearance-relative-to-Forgeworld are the biggest concerns here. Effort is definitely doable (I love being unemployed :victory and appearance is still a WIP, but getting better. Thanks for making me feel like this will be less of an issue!


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

DeadInTurn1 said:


> long as it isnt a giant box that has titan written on the side would be fine by me


I'd be fine with that. As long as their not just playing a titan so they can win instantly. But if thats the case I dont care if they have a perfect model. Its all about how fun the game is going to be not how much time they have to put into their plastec space men.


----------



## DeadInTurn1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Col. Schafer said:


> I'd be fine with that. As long as their not just playing a titan so they can win instantly. But if thats the case I dont care if they have a perfect model. Its all about how fun the game is going to be not how much time they have to put into their plastec space men.


not saying i want a perfect model i just dont want to have wasted my time painting and assembling (im a HORRIBLE painter) to fight someone who wont at least spend an hour a week to do a little something to make his army look slightly pleasing hell if they spray paint it pink and give it hello kitty heads ill take it :laugh:


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

DeadInTurn1 said:


> long as it isnt a giant box that has titan written on the side would be fine by me


its a lord of change

(if you get it, hi, its Forrest)


----------



## qwertywraith (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd have no problem with any scratch built stuff that looked passable (and not just a toy with some bitz glued on). I'd be thrilled by scratch built stuff that looks great. There's no reason people shouldn't be able to use their finely crafted scratch built rhinos, let alone titans. I'd like to see more scratch models that DON'T look like the standard stuff but still look good.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

DeadInTurn1 said:


> not saying i want a perfect model i just dont want to have wasted my time painting and assembling (im a HORRIBLE painter) to fight someone who wont at least spend an hour a week to do a little something to make his army look slightly pleasing hell if they spray paint it pink and give it hello kitty heads ill take it :laugh:


I know a guy who did this with marines.....


----------

